# College Repetoire Help?



## Sufiyat (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi, I’m applying to several music conservatories this fall, and I just wanted a second opinion on the pieces I chose. 
These are the requirements: One Chopin Etude.
One of the following:
An entire sonata by Beethoven (excluding Opp. 14, 49, and 79), or
One of the following Haydn sonatas: Hob. 20, 23, 32, 46, 49, 50, 52, or
One of the following Mozart sonatas: K. 281, 284, 310, 332, 333, 457, 533, or 576, or
One of the following Schubert sonatas: D. 568, 664, 784, 845, 850, 894, 958, 959, 960, or the Wanderer Fantasie, D. 760.
A substantial composition by Chopin, Schumann, Brahms, Liszt, or Mendelssohn. (Etudes, nocturnes, short dances, waltzes, or comparable pieces are not acceptable.) *No individual movements or partial works will be permitted in this category.

For the first category, I learned Opus 10 No. 2

For the Beethoven sonata, I’m playing Opus 10. No. 3

For the final category I decided on Schumann Soaring, but I’m scared that it might be too short? Please let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

I was never in your position, so take my word with a grain of salt.

I believe the examining board don't care which piece you choose as long as it follows the rules and you play it well. Your choices for the étude and sonata are fine, nothing controversial there. Both are even difficult pieces of the repertoire.

As for the final category, they say "no individual movements or partial works". If I'm not mistaken, this "Schumann Soaring" is the second piece of the _Fantasiestëcke_ and I have no idea if this counts as a partial work or a complete piece in itself -- it's kinda ambiguous to me. I'd not risk it, though. Just pick something more uncontroversial, like a juicy one-movement work, or play all the movements of your desired set.


----------



## Sufiyat (Oct 9, 2021)

Thank you! This is very helpful.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I am also a layman but I would be surprised if "Aufschwung" as a short piece would be acceptable. It seems comparable to a nocturne in its dimensions.
One of the Brahms rhapsodies or a Chopin Polonaise would probably be long enough, but I would ask at some conservatory because not to have a sufficient 3rd piece would be a bad reason not to be invited/accepted.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I second the choice of one of the Brahms Rhapsodies IF they're regarded as long enough. Otherwise, one of the Chopin Ballades or Scherzos would certainly impress if you can cope with them! Good luck.


----------



## Sufiyat (Oct 9, 2021)

Thank you; I really didn’t know where to start with selection for the third piece.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I think the clause "No individual movements or partial works will be permitted in this category" should exclude a single movement from Fantasiestücke. *But there must be some semi-official lists or recommendations to see which kind of piece would be long/demanding enough. *
I'd expect any of the large Chopin pieces like scherzi, ballades, fantaisie, polonaise-fantasie, Barcarole should be fine. Not sure about the shorter polonaises but the f# minor and the "Heroic" are probably sufficiently long and demanding.


----------

